# babbiare



## schwan

che cosa significa "babbiare"? Parlare scemenze?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Schwan,

"Prendere in giro", "raccontare fandonie, frottole, bugie".
Casomai stessi a leggere romanzi di Camilleri, ti potrebbe tornare utile QUESTO...


----------



## oirelav

e' forma dialettale, che deriva da "*BABBO*", inteso non come "padre" (toscana) ma come "*persona stupida/scema*" (sicilia)
googlando ho trovato questa definizione che mi sembra corretta



> Nel dialetto siciliano 'Babbiare' significa 'prendere in giro', 'sfottere'. La parola deriva dal termine 'Babbo' che in siciliano indica una persona scema,stupida, che facilmente si fa prendere in giro. Tipica frase in cui viene impiegato il termine babbiare è:
> _Mi stai babbiando?_ (cioè: mi stai prendendo in giro?)



@matoupaschat: scusa, non avevo visto che  avevi gia' risposto te


----------



## gc200000

Tutto corretto.

 Aggiungo "scherzare".

E' ovvio, ma meglio sottolinearlo, che sia dialetto siciliano e non lingua italiana.

Infatti è "babbiarI", italianizzato in "babbiarE".


----------



## schwan

scherzare è quello che azzecca più  preciso (-samente) nel mio caso


----------



## Caroline35

Io che sono del Nord, non ho mai sentito una tale parola. Ne ho imparata una nuova. Comunque è una parola dialettale.


----------



## Fra11

Io del centro. E neanche io, mai sentita. Ma gli scrittori si divertono ad ampliare il vocabolario inserendo anche espressioni tipicamente regionali.


----------



## schwan

Secondo me l`espressione mi sente “parlante” in un certo senso, per non dire perspicuo, nonostante sia meridionale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

schwan said:


> Secondo me l`espressione mi sente “parlante” in un certo senso, per non dire perspicuo, nonostante sia meridionale.


Sapere cosa significa un termine è sempre una cosa utile, ma se fossi in te non userei mai questo vocabolo, soprattutto se non sei in sicilia.


----------



## schwan

Grazie. Vabeh.


----------



## pizzi

oirelav said:


> e' forma dialettale, che deriva da "*BABBO*", inteso non come "padre" (toscana) ma come "*persona stupida/scema*" (sicilia)



Non solo in Sicilia. Mio padre è salentino, e non ha mai voluto che lo si chiamasse *babbo*.

Una curiosità: il termine *babbiona* proviene dallo stesso ceppo?


----------



## schwan

Quanto è bello il tuo ucello!


----------



## luway

Pizzi (ciao ), il termine 'babbiona' significa...?




schwan said:


> Quanto è bello il tuo ucello!



Schwan, siccome sono qui, te lo dico io stavolta: ovunque tu sia in  Italia, a meno che il riferimento non sia molto chiaro, non dire mai  nemmeno questa frase, a un uomo. 'Uccello' qui ha un significato anche  volgare (2. pene) e una esclamazione come questa potrebbe quindi essere facilmente fraintendibile o comunque dare adito a ilarità


----------



## pizzi

Per *babbiona*, ho trovato la risposta qui, insieme ad altri interessanti modi di dire: http://caplazesalamina.globalfreeforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=189

Il link potrà servire anche in futuro !

Penso che l'etimo sia nato in una trasmissione comica, e derivi dalle iniziali di Barbara Bush.

*Babbiare* l'ho sentito usare in Puglia nel significato di non far niente: _Era lì a babbiare tutto il giorno._


----------



## luway

Grazie 

In realtà, come ho postato il precedente ho ricordato di aver più volte sentito 'babbione' (maschile), ma non ricordavo comunque che significato avesse. 'babbiare' invece mi giunge nuovo. Ho recentemente (proprio nel forum, nella sezione Italiano/Inglese) scoperto l'uso di 'babbo' di cui sopra, prima mi era conosciuto solo 'babbeo'.


----------



## schwan

*luway*: il riferimento in `sto caso era chiaro, no? Altrimenti, vabene.


----------



## fabinn

schwan said:


> Quanto è bello il tuo ucello!


Ma perché te ne sei uscito con questa frase?!


----------



## pizzi

L'unico volatile presente è il mio avatar, penso sia per quello...


----------



## luway

schwan said:


> *luway*: il riferimento in `sto caso era chiaro, no? Altrimenti, vabene.



Sì, abbastanza chiaro, anche se a me c'è voluto un momento per capire come mai tu avessi postato quel commento, poi ho immaginato non potesse che riferirsi all'avatar di Pizzi. E come vedi anche Fabinn ha in qualche modo reagito nel leggerla. Penso che soprattutto l'uso del possessivo (in questo caso quel 'tuo') ci porti a pensare a tutt'altro che a un volatile. Ecco, se tu avessi detto: "Quanto è bello quell'uccello!", già suonava in modo diverso. Spero questo ti sia d'aiuto


----------



## schwan

Certo lo è. E grazie molto!


----------



## giginho

schwan said:


> Quanto è bello il tuo ucello!



Schwan, ti dico la mia. Siamo italiani e come tali, oltre alla pizza e al mandolino, noi ci teniamo molto alla nostra capacità di fare battute a doppio senso.

Il tuo riferimento era chiarissimo e non era fraintendibile, ma quando ho letto il tuo post non ho potuto fare a meno di farmi una risata sonora (e sono in ufficio!).

Perchè? Semplice, noi italiani facciamo sempre battute a doppio senso e vediamo sempre il doppio senso nelle frasi altrui. E' ovviamente una semplificazione banale, ma tu tieni a mente questa mia frase e vedrai che ti troverai bene, specie se sei una Signora!


----------



## schwan

jordanize? non jeopardize?

Ardisco di cullare la speranza che qualcuno mi fa capire che cosa si faccia per trafficare una matrice del famoso signor Jordan…


----------



## cercolumi

pizzi said:


> Per *babbiona*,
> 
> Penso che l'etimo sia nato in una trasmissione comica, e derivi dalle iniziali di Barbara Bush.


No Pizzi, è stato usato in quella nota trasmissione televisiva ma non è nato con essa. Tanti (troppi) anni fa, quando vivevo a Torino (forse giginho potrà confermarlo) si usava già "babbione/a" per indicare una persona vecchia e/o stupida, stolta, rincoglionita. E mi ricordo che si usava anche nella forma "sei proprio un babbo."


----------



## giginho

schwan said:


> jordanize? non jeopardize?
> 
> Ardisco di cullare la speranza che qualcuno mi fa capire che cosa si faccia per trafficare una matrice del famoso signor Jordan…



Ardisci e culla mio caro tedesco, che tra un po' arriva Paul e ci cazzia. Il signor Jordan, Wilhelm Jordan, era un tuo conterraneo geodeta e nulla ha a che fare con Michael Jordan il cestista.

Se vuoi imparare a trafficare con una jordanizzazione della matrice, a seconda del tuo livello di conoscenza della matematica, ti ci vorrà qualche tempo, qualche maledizione da tirare e molto molto impegno.....almeno io l'ho trovato difficilissima, magari poi tu sei un genio e la capisci al volo!!!!



cercolumi said:


> No Pizzi, è stato usato in quella nota trasmissione televisiva ma non è nato con essa. Tanti (troppi) anni fa, quando vivevo a Torino (forse giginho potrà confermarlo) si usava già "babbione/a" per indicare una persona vecchia e/o stupida, stolta, rincoglionita. E mi ricordo che si usava anche nella forma "sei proprio un babbo."



CL mi chiama e Giginho risponde!

Hai ragione da vendere e, mi addolora dirlo, per una volta Pizzi non ha fatto pienissimo centro. A Torino si usa tantissimo dire sei un "babbione" e lo si usava già ai tempi di mia nonna (nata nel 1907).

Confermo di nuovo la perfetta memoria di C.L. dalle mie parti si dice molto "sei un babbo" per dire sei un pirla. Se il concetto non è abbastanza chiaro si usa l'assai più evocativo:


----------



## cercolumi

Un ultima cosa, visto che non è stato detto. Si parla anche di "babbìo" in situazioni in cui ci sono delle persone che ridono e scherzano in gruppo. Es.; "Cos'è tutto questo babbìo? Che avete tanto da ridere?"
Preciso però che queste mie conoscenze derivano da lunghe frequentazioni siciliane e che qui nel nord-est (e anche nel resto d'Italia mi sembra di capire) "babbiare" o "babbìo" sono completamente sconosciuti.
Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Il termine _babbiona _mi risulta abbastanza usato a Roma, per indicare a una donna di una certa età che tende ad abbigliarsi e comportarsi come se fosse ancora giovane e bella, che lo sia realmente stata o no. Più o meno.


----------



## giginho

Necsus said:


> Il termine _babbiona _mi risulta abbastanza usato a Roma, per indicare a una donna di una certa età che tende ad abbigliarsi e comportarsi come se fosse ancora giovane e bella, che lo sia realmente stata o no. Più o meno.



Dalle mie parti, Babbiona indica una donna vecchia e anche un po' scema, che rompe le scatole, che parla parla parla a sproposito, è arrogante, si concia come la Madonna di Oropa (piena di gioielli sgargianti)......ma non indica una donna che si crede ancora bella e come tale si concia. Giusto per amor di completezza!


----------



## Caroline35

Trovo il termine " babbiona" riferito ad una donna anziana che cerchi di apparire giovane,un termine orribile ed offensivo nei riguardi di coloro,che ,non più giovani, non si lasciano andare,ma continuano a curare la loro persona.  [rimosso testo in inglese] Un saluto a tutti voi. Caroline


----------



## Necsus

giginho said:


> Dalle mie parti, Babbiona indica una donna vecchia e anche un po' scema, che rompe le scatole, che parla parla parla a sproposito, è arrogante, si concia come la Madonna di Oropa (piena di gioielli sgargianti)......ma non indica una donna che si crede ancora bella e come tale si concia. Giusto per amor di completezza!


Zona che vai, uso che trovi...! 


Caroline35 said:


> Trovo il termine " babbiona" riferito ad una donna anziana che cerchi di apparire giovane,un termine orribile ed offensivo nei riguardi di coloro,che ,non più giovani, non si lasciano andare,ma continuano a curare la loro persona. I think it's time to move on to a new thread.I've got enough of this topic. Un saluto a tutti voi. Caroline


Be', la tua è una delle possibili letture, spero non vorrai attribuire la pena all'ambasciatore...! Il romano, si sa, è piuttosto cinico e mordace.  [Siamo in Solo Italiano]


----------



## giginho

Caroline35 said:


> Trovo il termine " babbiona" riferito ad una donna anziana che cerchi di apparire giovane,un termine orribile ed offensivo nei riguardi di coloro,che ,non più giovani, non si lasciano andare,ma continuano a curare la loro persona.  I think it's time to move on to a new thread.I've got enough of this topic. Un saluto a tutti voi. Caroline



Caroline, non hai capito quello che l'ottimo Necsus intendeva dire: Babbiona non è la donna che cura la propria persona e che si mantiene bene anche con il passare dell'età.....quelle dalle mie parti si chiamano *Le Signorone* e sono guardate con enorme rispetto e stima da tutti noi.

La vecchia babbiona intesa alla moda di Roma, se capisco bene quello che dice Necsus, è colei che non si cura, non si tiene bene, è avanti con gli anni ma nonostante questo si veste da ragazzina.


----------

